# iJoy Capo 100w Squonk



## KrayFish404 (26/10/17)

Any ideas when the local vendors will get stock? 

Really liking the idea of this one, it should be relatively cheap as well, I see they are anything between $33 and $42.

Just please remember to get some spare bottles as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/10/17)

KrayFish404 said:


> Any ideas when the local vendors will get stock?
> 
> Really liking the idea of this one, it should be relatively cheap as well, I see they are anything between $33 and $42.
> 
> Just please remember to get some spare bottles as well.


I also patiently waiting for the release, these are going to be cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## KZOR (26/10/17)

I had pre-ordered one 4 weeks ago and the Chinese vendor sent me a email this morning saying that they will only get them from the supplier around 7 November so I reckon local vendors should be getting them in from the 10th November onwards.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (26/10/17)

KZOR said:


> I had pre-ordered one 4 weeks ago and the Chinese vendor sent me a email this morning saying that they will only get them from the supplier around 7 November so I reckon local vendors should be getting them in from the 10th November onwards.


I wish! Just checked, seems it will be released internationally only by 15 November... 

TBH though, this is the first time I've ever been excited for an iJoy product.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rehaan (22/11/17)

Hi there,

I know Sirvape has the black Capo squonk in stock. Are there any vendors in Cape Town that has stock or expecting anytime soon?


----------



## KrayFish404 (22/11/17)

The release of this mod is more than a month late. Right now you can choose between this one, the Sigelei, and Geekvape has released their new GBOX 200w, looking suburb. The GBOX 100w would have been perfect if it just didn't look so rubbish, but look at this. Fine it's still on the 18650 format but it does look fair. Also the CAPO Squonk had a good price at $33 for presale, now it looks more like $42 (the kit being $56) so I would not pay much more than R1000 for it, not now, not for iJoy. My opinion of course.


----------



## KZOR (23/11/17)

@KrayFish404 ....... the new Gbox will most certainly become part of my collection. Hope it has the phenomenal battery life of the 100W version.
But I love the look of the new one. 
Cannot wait.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KrayFish404 (23/11/17)

KZOR said:


> @KrayFish404 ....... the new Gbox will most certainly become part of my collection. Hope it has the phenomenal battery life of the 100W version.
> But I love the look of the new one.
> Cannot wait.


We're busy looking at ordering some, pre-sale is $40, depending on how many people it is about R800 person, including shipping and customs.

Mike Vapes did a review on the Gbox 200, looks lekker: 


Ships around 4 November.


----------



## KZOR (23/11/17)

KrayFish404 said:


> it is about R800 person


I will comfortably pay up to R1200 for this mod.


----------



## KrayFish404 (23/11/17)

KZOR said:


> I will comfortably pay up to R1200 for this mod.


Shall I add you in if we decide?


----------



## KZOR (23/11/17)

KrayFish404 said:


> Shall I add you in if we decide?


If you can guarantee that you will be the first to get them in then 100%.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (23/11/17)

KZOR said:


> If you can guarantee that you will be the first to get them in then 100%.


Ha ha ha ha! I wish nogals nê. We'll order from www.3avape.com, so they'll ship the moment the stock arrives. Shipping is DHL so no hold-up there. I'm actually glad the CAPO is late, I'd much rather have a GeekVape mod than an iJoy. I overheard that the CAPO is not all that great, not that I've checked reviews yet, I just smaak'ed that Lamborghini yellow one.


----------

